# Steam paddle wheel ferry 'America'



## algy (Dec 2, 2011)

Opening of the Manchester Ship canal in 1894, there were many boats/small vessels used as trip boats travelling up and down the canal, one of these was the steam paddle wheel ferry the 'America' has anyone any information regarding this vessel ie. where she originated from etc.


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

She has about her the stamp of a ferry as used further downstream on the Mersey, from Liverpool to the numerous landing-stages on the Wirral side of the river. Her hull-shape shows similarity with the shape still in use today. It is almost identical to that of the steamers which were built in the 1920s.

In 1894 there were ferry services from Liverpool to:-

Eastham
New Ferry
Rock Ferry 
Woodside
Seacombe
Egremont and
New Brighton. 

Thus, there would have been no shortage of an available ferry-boat. There is abundant literature on the history of the Mersey ferries; and I'd guess that a trawl through it might pick up the name "America".


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

The position of the Paddle Box is interesting, rather than attached outboard it appears to be inboard.


----------



## algy (Dec 2, 2011)

Barrie, I looked through a site this morning that was pretty detailed but to no avail, thanks all the same . algy.


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

#4

Me too!

You could try MSCC.

My recollection is that for many years at Eastham Locks there was bucket dredger called AMERIKA. Perhaps more than a coincidence, although I could very well be wrong.

The ferry fleet list which I saw gave only the names of the ferries when in service- and not of any future (or earlier) use. A name-change would not be unusual.


----------



## algy (Dec 2, 2011)

Thank's Barrie.


----------



## eddyw (Nov 6, 2007)

I think this must be the "America" of 1863, 532grt, iron paddle steamer, simple oscillating engines, 4 cyls, built by H.M. Laurence, Liverpool for the Birkenhead Improvement Commissioners as the "Cheshire". Originally she was on the Woodside-Liverpool service but in 1888 was sold to Liverpool Steam Tug Co and renamed. Their funnel colours match those of vessel in photo.


----------



## algy (Dec 2, 2011)

What a brilliant piece of research eddy, I am certainly going along with that. here is another image of her in the MSCanal in 1894/5.


----------



## eddyw (Nov 6, 2007)

Very interesting pictures. Duckworth and Langmuir "West Coast Steamers" state that Liverpool Steam Tug Co purchased her for use as a tug, but the photos show she had not been so adapted, at least by 1894 so perhaps employed as a passenger and baggage tender. She was apparently with these owners till 1898 when she disappears from the Register.


----------



## algy (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks, eddy.again interesting information. algy


----------

